# case help...



## saadzaman126 (May 5, 2008)

my brother gave me an AeroCool Jetmaster Jr. Black, just wanting to make sure this case is good?


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

Not to be mean but most AEROCOOL PC's suck like shit. The paint quality was horrible. Its like a kindegartener scribbling a black marble.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2008)

looks like an ok FREE case to me. Go read some reviews on it....most of em I just sped through say its a sturdy case with some nice features.

I say either way its a good place to get started.


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 5, 2008)

it already has two fans on it so thats a bonus


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> it already has two fnas on it so thats a bonus



If you get the case for free, then consider yourself lucky even though its not that good. Where is the fans placed. Exhaust,side,top,bottom,rear?


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 5, 2008)

on the glass left side there is one fan and on the front u can see there is one 120mm fan in the white circle


----------



## blkhogan (May 5, 2008)

Its a great case.... it was free. None better than that!! Average case + free = great case


----------



## commandercup (May 5, 2008)

is that a super huge fan in the front?


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

commandercup said:


> is that a super huge fan in the front?



I think its a 200 mm or 250 mm. I've seen that before. Hopefully I'll find it on newegg and post a link.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2008)

its a 120mm in the front....
http://www.case-mod.com/aerocool-jetmaster-jr-silver-p-1963.html


----------



## commandercup (May 5, 2008)

thats a weird looking case then lol


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

commandercup said:


> thats a weird looking case then lol



Well kinda. Its too fancy. Slim designs are usually the best for me.


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> my brother gave me an AeroCool Jetmaster Jr. Black, just wanting to make sure this case is good?


Its a pretty good case for you,
First there is room for the 120mm fan in front and the Hdds are in a spot for good cooling.

The side fan is worthless, other than that if you like the style its a good case to build on.
(its actually better than a bunch of higher priced cases, like the ones that turn the hdds sideways and block most of the incoming air of the 120mm fan)


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 5, 2008)

kool he also gave me a gigabyte k8 triton GA-K8NF-9 but i doubt im gonna use that


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2008)

bros RULE!


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> bros RULE!



Not mines. He usually kicks my CPU's out the window.


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 5, 2008)

yea my bro is sick... so is that mobo a piece of crap now or does it have any use... 
nforce 4 series....


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> yea my bro is sick... so is that mobo a piece of crap now or does it have any use...
> nforce 4 series....



Um its extremely outdated. Probably 0.0000001% of computer users use this mobo. And don't add the 0.0000001% to 0.0000002%.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2008)

Nforce 4 was/ is a great product. If you can get a hold of a good, cheap CPU and RAM I say its a great starter to learn on.

I say for the $100 to get running this RAM and X2 4200 would be a good start for ya.....
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59426


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 6, 2008)

i c i was prolly gonna go with msi kna2 with b.e. 5000+ im still in thinking stage but yea, just wanted to c how this compares with msi since msi has 790x and this has nforce 4, u c the difference...


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2008)

its free and ok, but you may be better off going for a DDR2 setup. I am a SLI kind of guy so I use the Nforce 570 and 590s.


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 6, 2008)

yea thought so thing is that the motherboard is already installed in the case...


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2008)

well like sneekypeet mentioned a socket 939 may be in ur cards.


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 6, 2008)

what...???


----------



## spearman914 (May 6, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> wha...???



You used to figurative language?


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2008)

I misunderstood ur post.


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> well like sneekypeet mentioned a socket 939 may be in ur cards.



i misunderstood urs, what do u mean by in ur cards, and which post is misunderstood


----------



## spearman914 (May 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I misunderstood ur post.



Um I misunderstood those 4 words "I misunderstood ur post". How could you misunderstood my post when you understood what you wrote in ur second last post. I hope you misunderstood this.


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2008)

lol, now I dont remember what I was talking about.
(saadz, just ignore me. Im old)


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 6, 2008)

naw its cool, ppl ignore me, im super young


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2008)

What is being said is either buy a new rig all together....mobo/ CPU/ ram/ PSU/  DVD_CD RW....

Or buy up some used parts cheap and just go with what you can afford now.

Is there a budget to build a "new to you" PC.   Do you want to run the latest and greatist games, or just surf the net?

Answering these questions might help get you some more informed replies!


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Answering these questions might help get you some more informed replies!



Or I can just continue babbling on


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 6, 2008)

haha i am building one im just gonna use this as a case it can't be that bad paint job isn't that much of a worry for me and i did put up a post for  help on building a pc

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58790

ive changed it up tho


----------

